# newbie!



## jetboat (Aug 27, 2008)

newbie to the site,but not to rv'g.have a 2005 32 forest river.this is our 5th rv,and have been reading the post now and then.theres a lot of good advice and common sense i've read.


----------



## dbl-d (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

Welcome jetboat.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

Hey jetboat, welcome to the forum.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

Welcome to the forum Jetboat


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

Welcome Jetboat.  Glad to have ya on the forum.  Be careful what you read and what some may say, as there are some really strange ones lurking on this site.  May want to send out a scout before you get near some of them.      :bleh:  :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

Welcome jetboat.  You only have to watch for the ones with at least 1211 posts.  They're the real smarty pants.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

come on Jim give DL an Nash some credit. :laugh:  :laugh: welcome jetboat, as you see we try to have some fun and as jim said there are some real smart people on this forum   :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

Hey Hollis...just realized DL is twice as smart as Archer.   2484 vs 1211  Sounds like a Texas A&M vs tu score.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

Welcome aboard Steve. Just remember that all here is opinions except those with over 1211 post   After that it becomes wisdom or been there done that. :laugh:  Hang around think you'll enjoy the company just get ready for some ribbing and whatever you do don't invite 730 to the beach or talk bad about Dogdes around DL or argue weights with Hertig. Kirk is always right  and Texans will be Texans.  You'll get southern hospitality from Hollis and can purchase rvs from GTS. Knowledge flows freely here along with a lot of BS   :laugh: Watch all the women posters as they will try to change you    :evil: Ever once in a while a Shadow will pass by when Shirley allowes him to use the puter and whatever you do wave when you go by a Dairy Queen or Clodhopper will really get mad. Every once in a while a yankee, Archer, will drop in and give great advice  Several more of them here but they seem to be ok.  Wow never thought a old southern boy would say that.  Even thos old west coast CAL boy are ok :approve:  Have to ok them now since I have a brother out there. Know I missed a lot of the forum junkies but all are a great bunch and I think you will find this to be one of the most friendly forums on the net.  We also have great moderators on RVUSA.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

Wow, Nash just wrote a classic.  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

ISN'T HE NICE :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

ISN'T HE NICE :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

ISN'T HE NICE :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

Hey, that is just racking up extra points!!!


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

just trying to catch up :laugh:  :laugh: I didn't know that I did that, sorry


----------



## C Nash (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

Forgot to warn jetboat about the guys that ssstudder here :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

Well, we must of scared him off, as he has not posted since the ole salts started telling him about life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness on this FORUM.  Chelse must be three times smarter.....or three times older than the rest of us.....or both.    :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Re: newbie!

i Vote ,, BOTH    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:  :clown:


----------



## jetboat (Aug 28, 2008)

RE: newbie!

good morning kids!a little about myself. grew up in so-cal (long beach/ huntington bch).at 61 went thru the good old days.have 3 married daughters,one son and 7 grandkids.my user name came from my hobby,race boats.its a 18'468 bbf ford with soon to be stage 2 nitros.we rv year round at lake texoma (tx/ok) border.only had one wife all these years.the truck we use is a GMC 2500 4x4 shortbed.wheels and b2 sub wlofers plus goodies. my daily driver is a b/b honda 2dr. soon to be lowered 2'' with poss.18's.(still customize cars).the priorty's in life to us are christ! family! fun! work.hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 28, 2008)

Re: newbie!

Have a good Labor Day weekend jetboat.  I used to be into sports cars and speed, but since I bought a diesel truck I've become a convert to diesel grunt POWER.


----------



## Paul235 (Aug 28, 2008)

RE: newbie!



Welcome Jetboat. You'll find this one of the best places to come for information on just about any subject you can think of. I don't post too often but enjoy the good natured give and take. 



Paul


----------

